# How do you reset mpg on OBC display



## heat010 (Sep 4, 2002)

Hi Gang,

I tried scrolling to the mpg function on the OBC stalk. I assumed when you get to that menu that you can push and hold the left button on the speedometer display down for a second or two and the mpg would reset.

Nope, but something else comes up. Some sort of "test" mode and I didn't want to fiddle with that so I went back to the control stalk and scrolled to another function to make sure I didn't screw something up.

Do you guys know what I should do. It just bothers me because of the span of 4,000 miles my mpg has gone from 23.5 to 23.7 mpg. There's been absolutely no fluctuation since.

Thanks.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Um, you hold down the OBC button, not the odometer one.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Correct, you hold down the same button on the left stalk that you use to change functions. The readout will show - - - and then reset.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I thought the mpg was one of the things that didn't reset? :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> I thought the mpg was one of the things that didn't reset? :dunno:


No, that's MTE... (Miles to Empty)

well... not exactly I guess... it "resets" each time you fill up... 

but you can't reset it with the BC button.


----------

